

Ask HN: Any good (PHP) PaaS with UK datacentres? - tomardern

Hi, 
Has anyone had any experience or know of any good PHP PaaS with UK datacentres that they can recommend?
Thanks,
======
leigh_t
You could try Engine Yard
([https://www.engineyard.com/](https://www.engineyard.com/)), I think they are
using EC2 (has a datacenter in Ireland).

Can't vouch for how "good" their PHP offering is having never used it,
definitely a passionate team though, I've met several of them over the years
at PHP related conferences (in the UK) as the company has grown.

~~~
aspleenic
I can vouch for it - it's solid. Feel free to jump into #engineyard on
IRCFreenode if you have any questions - or just use the trial hours to spin up
a staging version and give it a try.

------
tomardern
Had a play with Layershift - Jelastic. Seems pretty good so far. Through
Jelastic I am able to edit nginx configs, php-fpm configs and php.ini.

------
franklaemmer
shameless plug: fortrabbit (i am founder) is dedicated "PHP as a Service". Our
infrastructure provider is AWS Ireland, we have a lot of clients from the UK.

at least one alternative: [http://viaduct.io/](http://viaduct.io/) looks
promising to me. seems to be from the UK, running on own hardware.

~~~
tomardern
Nice - I'll take a look at fortrabbit. Your MYSQL Add-on pricing seems a
little steep between 64mb and 512mb. Shame you do not have anything in the
middle.

Shame that I have a wait to have a quick play. "Yeah! You will get a free slot
in 5-7 days"

Viaduct looks promising but no pricing information.

